# Sheldon's Tank Diary.



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I thought I'd document my journey of my new project tank. Will be nice to look back on when I'm done. I will add entries about my new tank project and the odd entry about my current 20g tank  

My tank 










Roughly 10us gallons in volume. 
Footprint is 18 inches. 
Heated by 50watt thermostat heater.
No filtration as of yet. (no water yet! ha) 
Will be doing a fishless cycle with ammonia. 

Excited!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

*subscribed!*


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX (Feb 19, 2012)

I will be stalking this, lol

Can't wait so see it evolve and transform into something beautiful, good luck


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello journal and it's readers. Today has been yet another stressful day of constant research into cycling safely and the methods in which I am to use. After reading many guides on both fishless and fish-in cycling I have come across two guides on two sites that appear to be reputable both detailing very indepth, humane methods of fish in cycling. One I am currently reading slowely! With every bit of advice I am doing ferther research. 

Unfortunately, household ammonia appears to not be readily available anywhere locally. I've even searched a little ferther afield to the next city but no where there sells it either. It's not something that is used often as we tend to favour ammonia free products for cleaning. (Damn you health and safety!) so the only other cycling methods available to me are the fish food method or the fish in method. Once I've finished reading about the latter I'll begin research into fish food method. Already leaning away from it because of the smell. Smells bother me..

Little update on Mr Molly my rescue fish. He's doing well, him and Kyon seem to be getting along very well indeed. They seem to hang around together a lot. I know they won't school or anything (not that silly) but it's nice to see Kyon has a buddy


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

We can't get ammonia here, either. Luckily I've always had established tanks to steal from!


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have my established tank to steal some filter media from. So I was going to seed it anyway. How much does seeding actually make a difference though? I've seen people claiming they cycled in a week with a seeded tank using filter media and bacteria in a bottle.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, for my 16 gallon I used plants and substrate (and Stability) from my 5 gallon and only saw a very mini-cycle. But then, I kept on packing plants in so it may have cycled silently. My test kit wasn't super-reliable, so I can't be sure.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello all! Sand went in today, no plants yet might go to get some tonight and might come home with a new betta. Was debating a nice female instead of a male as they have some beautiful females in pets at home ( they listened to me and put the males away from the females again ) so I am willing to go there again. 

Today I went shopping for fishy bits. My favourite pet shop where I know the owner has got some sera stuff in. Got some toxivec as its apparently the bees knees and some sera flakes, trial pack for 99p! Decided to opt for some activated carbon in my filter too. 

Did some water tests today on my tap water after conditioning and ph is 7, ammonia and nitrites are 0 nitrates are 0 too so my tap water is safe as houses. Decided to get a terracotta plant pot as a hiding spot with some leafy plants and might install a gentle air stone. My lps is getting some sera betta pellets in soon too


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Cant wait for the transformation!


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Didn't go to my LFS in the end. Little person not feeling to good so we stayed at home. Might go tomorrow as I want some plants anyway. Other half not happy about fish food method of cycling. He's allergic to bad smells. Few pics. 

The set up in my living room right next to my favourite chair  









Food of choice. Dunno if anyone's used it.









The magic liquid. 









Close up with water, heater, filter and sand in. This is a few hours after adding sand and so far it's settled well!









Filtered by Fluval 2 plus internal
Heated by Aqua One Thermosafe 50watt. 
PH 7 
Temp 28C
Substrate play sand.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

UPDATE! Molly boy is going to his new home some time this week  He started to get a bit too much for Kyon last night and he's nipped his tail and Kyon has started angrily chasing him back so I sorted him a new home this morning.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Tank is decorated!! Yesterday, while shopping I seen a nice buddha, a pagoda and some river stones. Wanting to check the buddha would fit I left them there to measure up the tank. Today I went back for them and came back with a grey pagoda, a black buddha statue and a little vase the size of a tennis ball. I took along the guide to make sure the materials were safe and baught the river stones too. 

So this is how it all looks! 





































Just needs a background which I hope to get tonight from LFS


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX (Feb 19, 2012)

This looks awesome. I love it  Congrats on your tank and I hope it brings much zen to your home, haha.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

None tank related entry  

So last night I watched another film on netflix UK and went to watch something else and thought, jesus I've watched EVERYTHING I want BEFORE the 30 day free trial finished! Disapointing really seen as I could have been paying £5.99 for it. So I looked at love film and am giving that a try. Got a few more episodes of Dexter to watch before next friday when the free time runs out then I'll be cancelling. Lovefilm however has all the films I've been dying to see! Their horror section is far more impressive!


----------

